
The Ride-Hail Strike Got Just Enough Attention to Terrify Uber - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2019/05/uber-strike-impact-gig-worker-protest.html
======
mimixco
No business model. No proprietary _anything._ Billions in investor cash down
the drain with more to come. Workers who sleep in their cars... But Kalanick
and friends will sure get rich.

